# New horse



## Ami-Lou (24 September 2017)

Hi, I'm not new to the horse world I've been riding them and grown up with them for the last 20 years. I am however, new to having a youngster. I recently lost my ex racer who I retrained and decided I wanted a completely different experience this time. So i brought a yearling colt, Welsh cob. The health care side and veterinary side I am happy with as I am a vet nurse and also have a lot of experienced people around me in that area. But my question is am I doing the right thing for this youngster. He's currently out with two other geldings until he can be out into a mixed herd in 4 weeks time. He's great to catch, put a head collar on, lead, tie up, he'll stand to be groomed and is learning manners slowly. I work with him a few days a week as I want him to have time being a horse and maturing. Is there anything specific that I should be doing or even shouldn't be doing? He's currently fed on Alfa a, stud mix and pony nuts and likes to be out but comes in once a week quite happily. He's recently been wormed, had his vaccinations and been gelded. Any advice is greatly received.thanks in advance


----------



## LaurenBay (2 October 2017)

to me, you are doing all the right things. He is only a yearling. 

Have you managed to pick hooves up? this is something that is better taught sooner rather then later.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 October 2017)

I wouldn't give him hard feed, he is a Welsh Cob, they have a long history of living on the side of a mountain and doing well.  Over-feeding runs the risk of over-developing the youngster, which can lead to all sorts of problems, including with tendons.


----------

